# [Q] Formatted NVRAM using SP Flash Tool, what should I do?



## ToldarkenHansam (May 8, 2013)

Phone: Cherry Mobile Titan (Rebrand of Konka w990/Spice-mi 500/Axioo Picopad GEW)
Processor: MTK6577

Hello guys, this is my first post as I could no longer find any solution on the internet. Hoping some experts could help 

I accidentally formatted the NVRAM of my phone using SP Flash Tool. The new update didn't have the option not to format it. Now my IMEI's are lost. Although it is still possible to restore them using some methods. But none of the methods I have found were permanent. A simple wipe/data factory reset from CWM Recovery removes it instantly. Is there a way I could restore the NVRAM, or at least make the restoration methods permanent?

Thanks in advance guys! 

EDIT: I tried flashing all available ROMs (SP Flash Tool Based / Flashable Zips) but still it shows an invalid IMEI. I also tried restoring a backup of my stock ROM to no avail.


----------



## kokabunga (May 18, 2013)

ToldarkenHansam said:


> Phone: Cherry Mobile Titan (Rebrand of Konka w990/Spice-mi 500/Axioo Picopad GEW)
> Processor: MTK6577
> 
> Hello guys, this is my first post as I could no longer find any solution on the internet. Hoping some experts could help
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in same case. I accidently damage my nvram ; 
i have a complet backup made with mtkdroid tools (nvram included)
but sp flash tool doent give option to restore this part? how to restore?


----------



## Majkl007 (May 26, 2013)

the same problem for me. The phone is fully working, but it is very annoying to restore imei and delete wifi network (NVRAM WARNING err...) after each new ROM. And also I cannot sell this phone to anybody in the future.
No solution for this problem?


----------



## part90 (Jun 18, 2013)

somebody can write commenttt???

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------

hey guys .at this picture error how can i solve this error?
h t t p : / /u1306.hizliresim.com/1b/l/p975s.jpg


----------



## Chrizzly92 (Jun 21, 2013)

first, you`ll need to root your device. refer to here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2332783
follow the tutorial step by step, if you brick your device i will laugh at you. if you got questions, ask them before doing random stuff.
if you got it rooted, you can recover your IMEI with different software. i will link one in this post later.
for questions - use this thread or PM me.


----------



## SaranRame (Jul 4, 2013)

ToldarkenHansam said:


> Phone: Cherry Mobile Titan (Rebrand of Konka w990/Spice-mi 500/Axioo Picopad GEW)
> Processor: MTK6577
> 
> Hello guys, this is my first post as I could no longer find any solution on the internet. Hoping some experts could help
> ...

Click to collapse



I think your phone is dead. Is the phone detected when you plug it in to your pc via USB?


----------



## Chrizzly92 (Jul 4, 2013)

phone isn't dead. root it first, recovering imei is easy then. cannot explain more, im on smartphone right now.

sent from my Star N9770 using XDA App


----------



## Chrizzly92 (Jul 4, 2013)

so, here is a tool to generate the IMEI`s of your smartphone. you will usually find them in the back of your device. push the generated file to /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/ and DON'T FORGET TO SET FULL RWX rights. (with ADB, cd to the mentined folder and set MP0B_001 with chmod to mode 777, in root explorer just check every box for read write and execute. otherwise phone cannot read the IMEI.


----------



## NStorm (Jul 5, 2013)

What a lame answers. Especially ones suggesting to root phone.
They guy clearly told he is able to restore MP0B_001 in phone, but its SOFT-IMEI and is lost after wipe/factory reset.

@ Original question by ToldarkenHansam, which is kinda outdated, but considering lame answers here:
To restore HARD-IMEI in NVRAM hidden partition use SN Write Tool or Maui META 3G. They are able to write hard IMEI and calibration to NVRAM partition.

@ kokabunga - if you have nvram.bin backup you can easily resore it with SP Flash Tool. Just open your scatter file with any text editor, find a __NODL_NVRAM section and remove __NODL_ part from it. Reopen scatter in SP Flash Tool and you'll be able to check NVRAM partition.
It might not be able to upload it without other parts selected. But you can you Options->Write memory, then manually enter start address, which will be show on download/upgrade page near NVRAM and length (your nvram.bin length) - that will always work. Be careful to write correct address thou.

Sidenote: all suggested methods before only touch SOFT-IMEI, stored in /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/MP0B_001. Its lost with any wipe/reset, because whole /data partition are formatted. Then the whole /data/nvram directory (if it's empty) are restored from hidden NVRAM partition on EMMC. If you've corrupted your NVRAM when it won't restore correct IMEI ofc. With all methods mentioned above (i.e. replacing MP0B_001, echoing to pttycmd1, using mtkdroidtools, mobileuncletools and others) will only edit MP0B_001, i.e. soft copy of IMEI, which will be lost again with next hardware reset. Sure you restore your IMEI that way every time you wipe/reset/upgrade firmware. But its more solid to fix your IMEI partition with SN Write Tool / Maui META 3G so it will be correctly restored automatically from NVRAM at every wipe/etc.

EDIT: @Chrizzly92 this software are very outdate. It generates 24 byte MP0B_001 file, used by old MT6573/6513 platforms. Newer 6575/6577 uses 120 bytes MP0B_001 which are different. If you put 24 byte MP0B_001 generated instead from imei.c software, your phone will be buggy and will be constantly loosing IMEI every few hours until reboot. It's better to use MtkDroidTools or terminal method (echoing to /dev/pttycmd1) to correctly restore 120 byte IMEI file.


----------



## Chrizzly92 (Jul 5, 2013)

n9770, mt6577, no problem at all with the generated files.

sent from my Star N9770 using XDA App


----------



## wickedspice (Jul 14, 2013)

same thing happened to me.. only sn write tool maybe able to do the job..I have also lost wifi mac address..now getting nv110 error..
but I need database and modem files for xolo a700 can anyone help?


----------



## foox2k (Jul 17, 2013)

NStorm said:


> What a lame answers. Especially ones suggesting to root phone.
> They guy clearly told he is able to restore MP0B_001 in phone, but its SOFT-IMEI and is lost after wipe/factory reset.
> 
> @ Original question by ToldarkenHansam, which is kinda outdated, but considering lame answers here:
> ...

Click to collapse



Greetings NStorm i try your method i already got one backup with MTKDROID TOOLS so i can use the NVRAM.BIN , i already modify scatter file and try to write memory but i only receive red bar, no yellow or green, so i think it not work at all, any suggestions also sorry for my bad english im from Mexico, ohhh i forgot i already have a full backup from all the files in the smartphone do you know if i can FLASH the Full Backup back? or a CWM restore or other kind of solution?


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 16, 2013)

foox2k said:


> Greetings NStorm i try your method i already got one backup with MTKDROID TOOLS so i can use the NVRAM.BIN , i already modify scatter file and try to write memory but i only receive red bar, no yellow or green, so i think it not work at all, any suggestions also sorry for my bad english im from Mexico, ohhh i forgot i already have a full backup from all the files in the smartphone do you know if i can FLASH the Full Backup back? or a CWM restore or other kind of solution?

Click to collapse



NStorm, thanks for your awesome explanation.
I do not fully understand the nvbin flashing part.
I also have a backup I believe, but I am unsure.
I do have a proper nvram backup, so the proper files that are overwritten on flash.
With SP flash tool I get error 8038 when trying to flash.
Firmware upgrade is not working either even with all partitions.
I tried to remove __NODL__ from the nvram to fix it, but no luck.

Can you explain how to make that imei file and flash it with dd command or anything?
Would be awesome to get this problem fixed!
thank you

[update]guess what, you can do it with mtk droid tools 2.4.8 too!
I tried that before, but I used a backup I made after the issue.
Found an older one and it seems to work![/update]


----------



## bayustev (Aug 19, 2013)

guys..for permanent nvram, imei error or invalid use sn write tools.
mine solve  a long ago..please read this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2197378&page=3
btw use a complete sn write tool 
well works for me ,after factory reset everthing still as writen..
my phone mtk 6577 chipset based


----------



## rohitjaiswal (Sep 29, 2013)

*Phone is Dead  (canvas 2)*



ToldarkenHansam said:


> Phone: Cherry Mobile Titan (Rebrand of Konka w990/Spice-mi 500/Axioo Picopad GEW)
> Processor: MTK6577
> 
> Hello guys, this is my first post as I could no longer find any solution on the internet. Hoping some experts could help
> ...

Click to collapse




i have selected "whole format" option in format tab  in sp tools.  but  doing this  my phone got dead.  pls help me


----------



## amicheal (Oct 7, 2013)

*Revived your ZTE V793 now!*

Ok guys..

I'll share to you my ROM for flashing using SP Flash Tools application.

Note: I'll not take any responsibility for any damage, warranty void to your phone

1. Download SP Flas Tools - find it in xda or Google..
2. Download this ROM : This is backup ROM porting to my android device kindly remove in-necessary applications. As it's ready to flash via SP FLASH Tools so basically it'll be straight forward thing. Link here : 
	
	



```
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/archive/iBNm1jxI/V793_Files_to_FlashTool.html"]V793[/URL]
```
 Password : 


[email protected]


3. Extract the file using 7zip. Then extract the ZIP file inside.
4. Open SP_Flash_Tools.. select the extracted files earlier and select the scatter file.
5. Everything will be pick automatically.
6. Take your phone battery. Press start and wait "Searching" and connect your Phone (without battery) using USB.
7. Make sure you have the driver. Installed the driver if necessary.
8. Wait until you get "Doughnut" OK button. Warning : Never disconnect the cable during this operation as it'll brick your phone forever.
9. Once, OK. please disconnect your cable. Put the battery into the phone.
10. Make sure the battery at-least 80% before you perform the CWM steps.

Good Luck!  If you need any further guide please revert here.. I'll try to create another 'empty' ROM after this if there is a request. Thanks.

---------- Post added at 04:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------




rohitjaiswal said:


> i have selected "whole format" option in format tab  in sp tools.  but  doing this  my phone got dead.  pls help me

Click to collapse



Hi there..

before perform any update please... and please backup your ROM.. that's the reason "MTKdroidtools" being develop. 

Use the application to gain "temp" root to able you to get the image files.

Then create SP Flash ready files from the backup image files.

If you don't have the backup ROM don't be hesitate to search it in google and XDA forum.. if your phone is "unique" please ask your friend. Loan the phone for a few minutes to make a backup images.


----------



## javedsipra (Nov 4, 2013)

NStorm said:


> What a lame answers. Especially ones suggesting to root phone.
> They guy clearly told he is able to restore MP0B_001 in phone, but its SOFT-IMEI and is lost after wipe/factory reset.
> 
> @ Original question by ToldarkenHansam, which is kinda outdated, but considering lame answers here:
> ...

Click to collapse



i have imei problem , i have tried all of ways to write/restore/repair imei but failed. i have radio problem. System/dev/radio/pttycmd1
Radio is empty. there is no pttycmd1 so i can't writ imei . please tell how i can restore pttycmd1 or whole radio restore on my device ?
is it possible ? please please reply me soon. thanks,
[email protected]:crying:


----------



## alaa.hamdy (Dec 16, 2013)

*Solution of NVRAM.img and no-services Lenovo S820*



javedsipra said:


> i have imei problem , i have tried all of ways to write/restore/repair imei but failed. i have radio problem. System/dev/radio/pttycmd1
> Radio is empty. there is no pttycmd1 so i can't writ imei . please tell how i can restore pttycmd1 or whole radio restore on my device ?
> is it possible ? please please reply me soon. thanks,
> [email protected]:crying:

Click to collapse



*Solution of NVRAM.img and no-services Lenovo S820...thanks*


----------



## javedsipra (Dec 17, 2013)

foox2k said:


> Greetings NStorm i try your method i already got one backup with MTKDROID TOOLS so i can use the NVRAM.BIN , i already modify scatter file and try to write memory but i only receive red bar, no yellow or green, so i think it not work at all, any suggestions also sorry for my bad english im from Mexico, ohhh i forgot i already have a full backup from all the files in the smartphone do you know if i can FLASH the Full Backup back? or a CWM restore or other kind of solution?

Click to collapse



if you have CWM backup so you can install CWM on your phone and make a backup of current OS, then put the CWM backup in it and restore it.
if you have MTK Droid tools backup then you first make a flash able backup by choosing MD5 file from the backup. then it makes a new folder !file_to_flashtools . this is your flash able backup with scatter file. 
Open MTK flashtools and select the scatter file and choose download or upgrade firmware which you like. connect the PC with battery or without battery , choose the options for battery. 
make sure your android adb interface driver and preloader driver and cdc drivers are installed ?

how to install drivers ?
on your phone and select development and check debugging option and connect with PC. PC install drivers automatically if you have windows 7 . stop that process and install drivers manually . second time switch off your device put the battery out for 15 sec and put it again but no phone on. just off mode.  connect with pc and install its preloader driver. Now press the power button continuously on phone device its ask for CDC drivers. install it and now your drivers are done.

for further detail contact on  [email protected]


----------



## sarry86 (Dec 21, 2013)

NStorm said:


> What a lame answers. Especially ones suggesting to root phone.
> They guy clearly told he is able to restore MP0B_001 in phone, but its SOFT-IMEI and is lost after wipe/factory reset.
> 
> @ Original question by ToldarkenHansam, which is kinda outdated, but considering lame answers here:
> ...

Click to collapse



your method of writing memory manually worked for me to bring back my /dev/radio folder and its contents, still cwmr write my imei though


----------



## ToldarkenHansam (May 8, 2013)

Phone: Cherry Mobile Titan (Rebrand of Konka w990/Spice-mi 500/Axioo Picopad GEW)
Processor: MTK6577

Hello guys, this is my first post as I could no longer find any solution on the internet. Hoping some experts could help 

I accidentally formatted the NVRAM of my phone using SP Flash Tool. The new update didn't have the option not to format it. Now my IMEI's are lost. Although it is still possible to restore them using some methods. But none of the methods I have found were permanent. A simple wipe/data factory reset from CWM Recovery removes it instantly. Is there a way I could restore the NVRAM, or at least make the restoration methods permanent?

Thanks in advance guys! 

EDIT: I tried flashing all available ROMs (SP Flash Tool Based / Flashable Zips) but still it shows an invalid IMEI. I also tried restoring a backup of my stock ROM to no avail.


----------



## NStorm (Dec 23, 2013)

sarry86 said:


> your method of writing memory manually worked for me to bring back my /dev/radio folder and its contents, still cwmr write my imei though

Click to collapse



Try the MTKDroidTools to change SOFT IMEI - it works most of the times. But if you've restored correct nvram partition backup you already should have your IMEI back, unless it wasn't put there by lazy manufacturer. Then you can use SN Write Tool or MAUI Meta 3G to restore HARD IMEI.
You can also restore nvram.bin by doing 
	
	



```
cat '/path/to/nvram.bin' > /dev/nvram
```
but careful on that, if you don't know what you're doing it can softbrick your phone if it's done wrong.


----------



## mahdi156 (Jan 7, 2014)

*tancks a lot*



Chrizzly92 said:


> so, here is a tool to generate the IMEI`s of your smartphone. you will usually find them in the back of your device. push the generated file to /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/ and DON'T FORGET TO SET FULL RWX rights. (with ADB, cd to the mentined folder and set MP0B_001 with chmod to mode 777, in root explorer just check every box for read write and execute. otherwise phone cannot read the IMEI.

Click to collapse






tancks a lo:laugh:t


----------



## rusman_id (Jan 15, 2014)

*invalid imei*

i got same problem invalid imei.no service.no nvram.i try imei back with terminal emulatool.mtk droid tool.all dosnt work,still not back the imei.maybe i wanna try this file imei.exe .from docter-techno.blogspot.com i hope the trick can back my imei.


----------



## PradeepMurugan (Jan 15, 2014)

On seeing many replies first I will clear you one thing in mediatek devices imei is stored in data/nvram partition so it gets deleted on factory reset (after you formatted in sp tools) 
There are some methods to restore imei 
One is engineering mode, then sn tools and easiest way is if you have nandroid backup (before the loss of imei)  just restore it 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusman_id (Jan 17, 2014)

bayustev said:


> guys..for permanent nvram, imei error or invalid use sn write tools.
> mine solve  a long ago..please read this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2197378&page=3
> btw use a complete sn write tool
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Chrizzly92 (Jan 17, 2014)

flash a BPLGU file to your NVRAM partition and then load sn write tool or maui meta 3g with the same BPLGU file.


----------



## javedsipra (Jan 18, 2014)

Chrizzly92 said:


> flash a BPLGU file to your NVRAM partition and then load sn write tool or maui meta 3g with the same BPLGU file.[/QUOT
> 
> Sir , how i can flash BPLGU file to NVRAM partition ? where i can find the correct BPLGU file for device ?
> My device is MT6575 S4 GT-I9500
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Chrizzly92 (Jan 18, 2014)

you should use google in first place to get to your desired goal. i cannot tell you what the correct nvram file is, just try it out. there are only 5 or so different BPLGU files for your SoC Version. For flashing, open your scatterfile and change NO_DL_NVRAM to _NVRAM and thats it. you can flash it now via flashtool. 
If using MAUI META, go to Options and switch on "connect smartphone into metamode". click on Reconnect in MAUI META, connect your device and wait. it should boot into meta mode now.


----------



## javedsipra (Jan 24, 2014)

Chrizzly92 said:


> you should use google in first place to get to your desired goal. i cannot tell you what the correct nvram file is, just try it out. there are only 5 or so different BPLGU files for your SoC Version. For flashing, open your scatterfile and change NO_DL_NVRAM to _NVRAM and thats it. you can flash it now via flashtool.
> If using MAUI META, go to Options and switch on "connect smartphone into metamode". click on Reconnect in MAUI META, connect your device and wait. it should boot into meta mode now.

Click to collapse



maui meta 3G is for windows7 or windows xp ?


----------



## janda (Jan 31, 2014)

NStorm said:


> What a lame answers. Especially ones suggesting to root phone.
> They guy clearly told he is able to restore MP0B_001 in phone, but its SOFT-IMEI and is lost after wipe/factory reset.
> 
> @ Original question by ToldarkenHansam, which is kinda outdated, but considering lame answers here:
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally after few days of googling, i did it!!!

Prestigio 4040 DUAL fixed with BinRegion.img backup (WTF, needs to be ranamed to: nvram.bin) created by sp flash tool before flashing official rom. 

Now i know why this official fullflash frimware PAP4040DUO_20121101_V1.0.10.zip is not on prestigio suppport anymore.
Only zip Updates left 

Repaired with options - writing memory in SP_Flash_Tool_5.1343.01 as you described.

Thanx you save me


----------



## klingklang01 (Feb 4, 2014)

It is not clear,   in flash tool,  in the main window for my NVRAM the start and end adress, cant download or upgragre. If I want to use the write parameter I have "begin adress", that is ok, I have it but for the container lenght in hex, that one I am not sure. how I find this info, main page me give me the end (hex) and parameter give me the lenght in byte. please help.
thanks


----------



## NStorm (Feb 6, 2014)

klingklang01 said:


> It is not clear,   in flash tool,  in the main window for my NVRAM the start and end adress, cant download or upgragre. If I want to use the write parameter I have "begin adress", that is ok, I have it but for the container lenght in hex, that one I am not sure. how I find this info, main page me give me the end (hex) and parameter give me the lenght in byte. please help.
> thanks

Click to collapse



Open standard windows calculator and convert exact nvram.bin length to HEX. You can cross-check by adding (+) your NVRAM partition start address to that value and see if it's less or equals to end address or less than next partition in scatter file start address. Or it will overlap next partition and overwrite data inside.


----------



## klingklang01 (Feb 7, 2014)

NStorm said:


> Open standard windows calculator and convert exact nvram.bin length to HEX. You can cross-check by adding (+) your NVRAM partition start address to that value and see if it's less or equals to end address or less than next partition in scatter file start address. Or it will overlap next partition and overwrite data inside.

Click to collapse



Did That, I tried with two version of sp flash tool, formated nvram before, It dont work.  I have the red line at 100% and that is all, no green ok ring. it seems to get out of fonction.  Loading bytes bar stay at 0


----------



## NStorm (Feb 17, 2014)

klingklang01 said:


> Did That, I tried with two version of sp flash tool, formated nvram before, It dont work.  I have the red line at 100% and that is all, no green ok ring. it seems to get out of fonction.  Loading bytes bar stay at 0

Click to collapse



Does other options in SP Flashtool work for you? E.g. memory test or readback? Probably this is a connectivity issue if not. Try other cable and you should always use back usb port of your desktop. Laptops or front usb connectors sometimes don't work.
Also you can use writing to /dev/nvram method on your device if Flashtool fails for you.


----------



## klingklang01 (Feb 17, 2014)

I got it by showing hidden (ghost) drivers and delete/uninstall all of them related to mediatek and start from scratch.

process did not work. Still facing ERROR: NAND FLASH WAS NOT DETECTED


----------



## Manu11 (Feb 18, 2014)

*It worked for me by latest mtk driod tools*



ToldarkenHansam said:


> Phone: Cherry Mobile Titan (Rebrand of Konka w990/Spice-mi 500/Axioo Picopad GEW)
> Processor: MTK6577
> 
> Hello guys, this is my first post as I could no longer find any solution on the internet. Hoping some experts could help
> ...

Click to collapse



In My case i replaced my imei with my original imei (written under battery) using Mtk imei replace feature I think u may try it.


----------



## jcoche85 (May 4, 2014)

*Pleaseee help me!!!*



alaa.hamdy said:


> *Solution of NVRAM.img and no-services Lenovo S820...thanks*

Click to collapse



what shoul i do with this NVRAM.ZIP? i have a S820 with imeis but no service, i don't know what to do, can you help me please?:fingers-crossed:


----------



## HUNpusi (May 10, 2014)

For rewrite imei: call: *#*#3646633#*#* (this is engineering mode), connectivity-> cds information -> radio infromation -> phone 1-> AT+EGMR=1,7"YOUR_IMEI_NUMBER_1"

for dual sim, step back to radio infromation -> phone 2-> AT+EGMR=1,10,"YOUR_IMEI_NUMBER_2"

You can find imei under the battery. 

(Worked for my elephone p9, after full format with sp_flash. Currently i working with wifi, it make terrible low speed)


----------



## bdimitris (Jun 6, 2014)

I did everything and now my IMEI numbers are flashed. Unfortunately that hasn't solved the problem completely. Now sometimes I have signal and sometimes not. Is there anything else to fix this? Before I formatted everything my signal was strong.

If someone could give me his backed up NVRAM of Elephone P9 that would help too.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rhla90s (Aug 17, 2014)

*thanks bro*



Chrizzly92 said:


> so, here is a tool to generate the IMEI`s of your smartphone. you will usually find them in the back of your device. push the generated file to /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/ and DON'T FORGET TO SET FULL RWX rights. (with ADB, cd to the mentined folder and set MP0B_001 with chmod to mode 777, in root explorer just check every box for read write and execute. otherwise phone cannot read the IMEI.

Click to collapse



thanks bro a lot, this the only way to restore imei back,...thanks :laugh:


----------



## ToldarkenHansam (May 8, 2013)

Phone: Cherry Mobile Titan (Rebrand of Konka w990/Spice-mi 500/Axioo Picopad GEW)
Processor: MTK6577

Hello guys, this is my first post as I could no longer find any solution on the internet. Hoping some experts could help 

I accidentally formatted the NVRAM of my phone using SP Flash Tool. The new update didn't have the option not to format it. Now my IMEI's are lost. Although it is still possible to restore them using some methods. But none of the methods I have found were permanent. A simple wipe/data factory reset from CWM Recovery removes it instantly. Is there a way I could restore the NVRAM, or at least make the restoration methods permanent?

Thanks in advance guys! 

EDIT: I tried flashing all available ROMs (SP Flash Tool Based / Flashable Zips) but still it shows an invalid IMEI. I also tried restoring a backup of my stock ROM to no avail.


----------



## Reconfigured (Aug 26, 2014)

guys I'm using mt6582 1.3ghz xolo q1010i and formatted my nvram partition so now like the post started stating that uncle mobile tools and engineering mode temporary fixes the issue I really need the proper steps to permanently fix the nvram so that every time I flash new ROM the imei WiFi BT address are restored can anyone help me out ASAP....


----------



## Reconfigured (Aug 29, 2014)

managed to fix the problem.....  here's the link : http://forum.xda-developers.com/q1010i/development/tutorial-permanently-fix-imei-problem-t2861971

just change the nvram db file for your processor by googling it


----------



## waj1234 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a lenovo s850 which had nvram issue, solved it and written back imei's which are now present and the phone reconises my sim card but it has no mobile signal at all. How can this be fixed?


----------



## aryankirtan (Oct 15, 2014)

*My phone is not detecting anywhere after format*

Hello experts,
I also accidentally formatted my MMX A116 HD including NVRAM. Now my phone is not detecting anywhere.
Nothing is working. Not getting into recovery mode, no charging led, nothing.
Even SP Flash Tool is not detecting now.

Please please please help! :crying:


----------



## pradyumnasagar (Oct 16, 2014)

*didnt worked bro*



Chrizzly92 said:


> first, you`ll need to root your device. refer to here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2332783
> follow the tutorial step by step, if you brick your device i will laugh at you. if you got questions, ask them before doing random stuff.
> if you got it rooted, you can recover your IMEI with different software. i will link one in this post later.
> for questions - use this thread or PM me.

Click to collapse



after flashing stock android 4.4.2 kitkat to my Spice mi506 it is showing invalid imei
this has happened earlier only when i flashed stock jelly bean but i restored the imei by mobile uncle tools, but for kitkat no method is working, cant edit or copy any files to system oe data or anuy root directory even after rooting. that may by because of security in kitkat please help me to restore the imei.


----------



## Chrizzly92 (Oct 17, 2014)

find BPLGU file for your device and flash it. every other method is just temporary and it will show invalid imei after every flash or fw update.


----------



## Reconfigured (Oct 26, 2014)

For BPLGU files go here... 

HERE

:good: Press Thanks IF I Helped You :good:


----------



## master_t2 (Jan 2, 2015)

waj1234 said:


> I have a lenovo s850 which had nvram issue, solved it and written back imei's which are now present and the phone reconises my sim card but it has no mobile signal at all. How can this be fixed?

Click to collapse




i have same problem with lenovo s850.......imei ok but no service.........................if any one have s850 nvram back pls ahare.


----------



## waj1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

master_t2 said:


> i have same problem with lenovo s850.......imei ok but no service.........................if any one have s850 nvram back pls ahare.

Click to collapse



I tried everything but nothing worked. Sent it back for a refund in the end.


----------



## duel18 (Jan 20, 2015)

Chrizzly92 said:


> so, here is a tool to generate the IMEI`s of your smartphone. you will usually find them in the back of your device. push the generated file to /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/ and DON'T FORGET TO SET FULL RWX rights. (with ADB, cd to the mentined folder and set MP0B_001 with chmod to mode 777, in root explorer just check every box for read write and execute. otherwise phone cannot read the IMEI.

Click to collapse



i dont have data folder...help please:crying:


----------



## amnher (Jan 20, 2015)

I have accidentally clicked format on SP Tool and my a269i and it is dead. I was able to revive it but it gives me invalid IMEI and WIFI has error "wifi nvram warning err..."
I was able to fix it but those are just temporary like replacing the MP0B_001 for IMEI and WIFI + WIFI_STATUS files. But reflashing will erase it. Sad to say I did not backupe anything :'( Is there a way to restor my Lenovo a269i permanently? I mean fixing wifi and IMEI permanently without the need of replacing files everytime I reflash rom or factory reset?

*I also noticed wifi reception has weakened


----------



## geekscientist (Jan 26, 2015)

*Micromax A101 MTK6577*

i format whole including nvram and bootloader, now its not detecting my phone and i am getting error in SP Flash tool to upgrade my rom(original). WHat should i do?


----------



## usmanghani936 (Feb 2, 2015)

*I am stuck toooo... Need help badly*

Hi every one... i am facing similar problem on my MTK6592 phone, to be precise it's TCL s720, but the problem is i didn't made any backup of NVRam of my IMEIs.
I lost my both IMEI numbers. was getting " Invalid IMEI " Message.
So I rooted it and with the help of Mobile Uncle tools. I inserted my IMEI numbers. now the thing to note is that I am having only written 1 IMEI written on mobile back. but its a dual sim phone. I know many chinese phones use single IMEI for both sim slots.  but one of my friend is having same model in unmodified condition. I saw his mobile, he is having two different IMEI numbers for both SIM slots. However I inserted same IMEI number for both sim slots through mobile uncle.
now my mobile  is working fine, i am able to make calls, but sometimes one of the sim disconnects [don't show any signal]. or sometime i have to dial a number 1-2 times then it calls, or  have to send message many times because it sometimes fail to send the message in first attempt.
I am also getting a wifi NVRAM error =1x10 in my wifi app.
I can have access to my friends backup of NVRAM of same model but different phones.
Need help badly!


----------



## viomazilu (Feb 7, 2015)

for tcl imei2=imei1+8...check your friend imeis..


----------



## ziddi713 (Mar 27, 2015)

ToldarkenHansam said:


> Phone: Cherry Mobile Titan (Rebrand of Konka w990/Spice-mi 500/Axioo Picopad GEW)
> Processor: MTK6577
> 
> Hello guys, this is my first post as I could no longer find any solution on the internet. Hoping some experts could help
> ...

Click to collapse



Use SN station Tool to write manually... u need database files of ur stock rom
do a whole flash with flash, then dowload normally, after the downlod comple dont turn on ur fon, write manualyy with sn station tool...
sorry for may bad eng..!!!


----------



## sarry86 (Apr 5, 2015)

NStorm said:


> What a lame answers. Especially ones suggesting to root phone.
> They guy clearly told he is able to restore MP0B_001 in phone, but its SOFT-IMEI and is lost after wipe/factory reset.
> 
> @ Original question by ToldarkenHansam, which is kinda outdated, but considering lame answers here:
> ...

Click to collapse



Scatter file structure has been changed on newer chipsets like mt6582, any other ways to manually write nvram partition??


----------



## NitinKumar23 (Apr 12, 2015)

I am using micromax unite 2 Accidently idelete nvram.bin while using sp tool. Now I don't hve imei number and my sim is not detected. I do not have my nvram backup.Help!


----------



## ravi09 (Apr 12, 2015)

Need nvram backup of micromaxxx a210/wiko stairway... I accidently format my device.n evrything wiped ...help me ..copy ur nvram folder from root/dat/nvram and zip it and upload here ....it will help me alot...


----------



## amnher (Apr 30, 2015)

amnher said:


> I have accidentally clicked format on SP Tool and my a269i and it is dead. I was able to revive it but it gives me invalid IMEI and WIFI has error "wifi nvram warning err..."
> I was able to fix it but those are just temporary like replacing the MP0B_001 for IMEI and WIFI + WIFI_STATUS files. But reflashing will erase it. Sad to say I did not backupe anything :'( Is there a way to restor my Lenovo a269i permanently? I mean fixing wifi and IMEI permanently without the need of replacing files everytime I reflash rom or factory reset?
> 
> *I also noticed wifi reception has weakened

Click to collapse



Anyone can help?


----------



## robert896 (Jun 4, 2015)

Chrizzly92 said:


> so, here is a tool to generate the IMEI`s of your smartphone. you will usually find them in the back of your device. push the generated file to /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/ and DON'T FORGET TO SET FULL RWX rights. (with ADB, cd to the mentined folder and set MP0B_001 with chmod to mode 777, in root explorer just check every box for read write and execute. otherwise phone cannot read the IMEI.

Click to collapse



you saved my life


----------



## ToldarkenHansam (May 8, 2013)

Phone: Cherry Mobile Titan (Rebrand of Konka w990/Spice-mi 500/Axioo Picopad GEW)
Processor: MTK6577

Hello guys, this is my first post as I could no longer find any solution on the internet. Hoping some experts could help 

I accidentally formatted the NVRAM of my phone using SP Flash Tool. The new update didn't have the option not to format it. Now my IMEI's are lost. Although it is still possible to restore them using some methods. But none of the methods I have found were permanent. A simple wipe/data factory reset from CWM Recovery removes it instantly. Is there a way I could restore the NVRAM, or at least make the restoration methods permanent?

Thanks in advance guys! 

EDIT: I tried flashing all available ROMs (SP Flash Tool Based / Flashable Zips) but still it shows an invalid IMEI. I also tried restoring a backup of my stock ROM to no avail.


----------



## amnher (Jun 22, 2015)

amnher said:


> I have accidentally clicked format on SP Tool and my a269i and it is dead. I was able to revive it but it gives me invalid IMEI and WIFI has error "wifi nvram warning err..."
> I was able to fix it but those are just temporary like replacing the MP0B_001 for IMEI and WIFI + WIFI_STATUS files. But reflashing will erase it. Sad to say I did not backupe anything :'( Is there a way to restor my Lenovo a269i permanently? I mean fixing wifi and IMEI permanently without the need of replacing files everytime I reflash rom or factory reset?
> 
> *I also noticed wifi reception has weakened

Click to collapse



Hope someone can help me with the weak wifi reception


----------



## M. Azhar (Aug 19, 2015)

*Lenovo vibe x2*

Hi seniors, 

I'm new here, please guide me what to do. 

I have Lenovo vibe x2-TO (Chinese version mt6595). 
To be able to use play store on this mobile, I flashed vibe x2-AP version after formatting.  Now my mobile has only one IMEI. First IMEI lost. 
I've tried the following. 
1.Restore original rom backup via twrp recovery 
2.Restore a friend's backup via twrp recovery 
3.Engineering mode (always saying AT command is failed to send) 
4.SN write tool and maui tool is not detecting meta mode (probably cdc driver issue) 
5.Generated MP0B_001 file and placed in the required directory (tried rwx permission) 

All methods failed for me. Please suggest. 
Please please please.


----------



## Tusharkaim (Sep 26, 2015)

my android is not connet witn pc via usb 
and not charging i accidently format it in sp flash tool


----------



## NickDCII (Oct 20, 2015)

I have this problem too, I just formatted my device in spflash tool. now I have invalid imei. my phone is Lenovo a5000. I borrow same unit from my friend and he backed up using cwm recovery and make a restore to my phone. the problem is we have the same imei. how can I use his back up to restore my own imei without rooting my phone? I'm planning to system upgrade to lollipop that's why I don't wanna root. in my phone, root + system upgrade = bootloop. please help me.


----------



## Arnav raj (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello sir,
Recently I buyed lenovo s850 & I flashed the row with so flash tool, flashing done successfully but when I inserted Sims it shown me invalid IMEI, I have shown it in a repairing center but they said we can't do this, is there any process to get back my IMEI or otherwise I should give it in lenovo servicing center, can they solve this problem? Someone help me..


----------



## hulkinBrain (Jan 6, 2016)

*thankyou SO much!!*



Chrizzly92 said:


> so, here is a tool to generate the IMEI`s of your smartphone. you will usually find them in the back of your device. push the generated file to /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/ and DON'T FORGET TO SET FULL RWX rights. (with ADB, cd to the mentined folder and set MP0B_001 with chmod to mode 777, in root explorer just check every box for read write and execute. otherwise phone cannot read the IMEI.

Click to collapse



THANKYOU SO MUCH!!!!! this is the thing which i needed!!! I've been tryingto restore my imei numbers with each and every method(mtk tools, update_modem.zip) but i had no luck. With your imei file generator, i was able to get fix the imei invalid error!!!!
THANKYOU VERY VERY VERY MUCH!!!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## lezpaul (Jan 13, 2016)

*Restore NVRAM with SP Flash Tools*



kokabunga said:


> I'm in same case. I accidently damage my nvram ;
> i have a complet backup made with mtkdroid tools (nvram included)
> but sp flash tool doent give option to restore this part? how to restore?

Click to collapse



To allow SP Flash tool to show the entry "nvram" and check it, you have to edit the scatter file and set "is_download: true" in the nvram section.
Then you can select nvram inside SP Flash tool and browse file system for choosing your backup file


----------



## Nitin Raghav (Apr 29, 2016)

Chrizzly92 said:


> so, here is a tool to generate the IMEI`s of your smartphone. you will usually find them in the back of your device. push the generated file to /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/ and DON'T FORGET TO SET FULL RWX rights. (with ADB, cd to the mentined folder and set MP0B_001 with chmod to mode 777, in root explorer just check every box for read write and execute. otherwise phone cannot read the IMEI.

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy it worked for me.. :good:
But now tell me one thing. i have repaired my imei through this. but every time when  i reset or hard reset my phone i have to do it manually again and again. So is there any other way to install such file during flash time so that when i need to hard reset or reset my phone i dont have to do it again.. 
Tell me is there any other way to do it.


----------



## rahul6620 (May 26, 2016)

Those who still have problem after using various tools, they must have factory reset or format nvram somehow. That was also my case. Read *Firelord's answer* at http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/8570/how-to-fix-invalid-imei-after-factory-reset


----------



## Omnichron (May 27, 2016)

This happened to me once when working with a Blu Studio G phone. I used MTK Droid tools to repair the IMEI numbers. It worked beautifully. Here's the link: 

https://androidmtk.com/download-mtk-droid-tool


----------



## io2345 (Jun 29, 2016)

I formatted by mistake the NVRAM section on my Lenovo Yoga Tablet. Now, it has a new MAC address after each boot (invalid one though, starting with 00:00:08...), and also gives the NVRAM-Error message in the WLAN section. Sadly I don't have a backup of my original rom, but I can generate a NVRAM.bin from another tablet of the same model. Can the content of this backup of NVRAM be edited, is there a tool for setting a certain MAC (or IMEI)? Otherwise it will have the same MAC and IMEI and so on than the source, certainly (which isn't ideal)


----------



## Pangadaywalker (Oct 8, 2016)

I have formatted my LeTV 2 Pro with SP Tools because my official update went to the moon. I lost IMEI and BASEBAND. They show now as UNKNOWN. 
I tried to use MAUI META 9.1604.2 but apparently it doesn't recognize MT6797 processor? Is that correct or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Black Heretic (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi, I'm using Maui Meta 3G to restore all NVRAM values. I already restored IMEIs, now I want to fix MAC address and Bluetooth address but I don't know how/where to find such infos of my phone (Lenovo B/Vibe B/A2016a40). Thank you in advance.


----------



## Black Heretic (Jan 13, 2017)

Black Heretic said:


> Hi, I'm using Maui Meta 3G to restore all NVRAM values. I already restored IMEIs, now I want to fix MAC address and Bluetooth address but I don't know how/where to find such infos of my phone (Lenovo B/Vibe B/A2016a40). Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



Hi, I'd like to have suggestions to solve my latest post, I tried with Maui without success (data downloaded, but no visible changes in "about phone" option, SN Write Tool seems to refuse the APDB file I have.
In addition, I also want to ask you:

1. What data or infos are stored in NVRAM precisely? Also, what are the most important ones to restore?
2. In your opinion, may Lenovo support refuse to repair the phone in the future?
3. Does the NVRAM formatting create problem to the overall performances of the phone?

I'm new about NVRAM but I'd like to know more about it.


----------



## tadas5293 (May 7, 2017)

*bluboo maya max imei invalid*

hi guys im facing same problem with imeis  ive formated whole rom via sp tools  when i was trying to find a proper  rom and root for it because  was facing problem with sim cards , sim cards does not worked  because of invalid imei(when i checked imeis there was only empy blank  or unknown), so now i tried many methods,  but is there someone  who could help me to solve this problem, i know my original imei codes, but i dont know how to implement them in to the files, finally i found working root for this phone and rom too.  is there any generator os something which can generate imei from my original oem based codes,  i used rood explorer to locate nvram directory, but i need to  change those files from nvd_mei folder with my imei files which i dont have.. and i even dont know how to create it. is there someone who faced same problems? please help me


----------



## Wizard1Canada (Jul 15, 2017)

After following the steps and flashing..... now my IMEIs show as 5w7p28wwwp7


----------



## kavinferrara (Jul 21, 2017)

Black Heretic said:


> Hi, I'd like to have suggestions to solve my latest post, I tried with Maui without success (data downloaded, but no visible changes in "about phone" option, SN Write Tool seems to refuse the APDB file I have.
> In addition, I also want to ask you:
> 
> 1. What data or infos are stored in NVRAM precisely? Also, what are the most important ones to restore?
> ...

Click to collapse



It didn't affected the performance for me. Just few issues with WiFi and call functions.

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




Wizard1Canada said:


> After following the steps and flashing..... now my IMEIs show as 5w7p28wwwp7

Click to collapse



If you want your original, you can edit it.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




tadas5293 said:


> hi guys im facing same problem with imeis ive formated whole rom via sp tools when i was trying to find a proper rom and root for it because was facing problem with sim cards , sim cards does not worked because of invalid imei(when i checked imeis there was only empy blank or unknown), so now i tried many methods, but is there someone who could help me to solve this problem, i know my original imei codes, but i dont know how to implement them in to the files, finally i found working root for this phone and rom too. is there any generator os something which can generate imei from my original oem based codes, i used rood explorer to locate nvram directory, but i need to change those files from nvd_mei folder with my imei files which i dont have.. and i even dont know how to create it. is there someone who faced same problems? please help me

Click to collapse




Yes, i did faced this in 2015? it's just a single file named, MP0B_001  

Download the file, 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOWzTT7hmEaQXlBZWUwMFpvWVU/view?usp=drivesdk

 run the bat, enter the imei code, save it and copy to internal memory of your phone. 

Now, go to ROOT -> DATA ->NVRAM, delete the old one in the same name and paste this file here and give all execution permissions and reboot the phone. 

If you have xposed installed, there are many modules available there which can help you in this.

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------




Pangadaywalker said:


> I have formatted my LeTV 2 Pro with SP Tools because my official update went to the moon. I lost IMEI and BASEBAND. They show now as UNKNOWN.
> I tried to use MAUI META 9.1604.2 but apparently it doesn't recognize MT6797 processor? Is that correct or am I doing something wrong?

Click to collapse



I don't know that Le 2 pro is a mtk device. I'm using Le Max 2 and it's a ARM64. Btw, i hope you got it fixed. It's been nearly a year. ?


----------



## elconductor (Aug 16, 2017)

In my Zoji z7 mt6737m.
After flash android 7 https://www.needrom.com/download/zoji-z7-7-0/ with flash tool format all + download:
Settings/about phone/Status/IMEI information/IMEI Unknown, IMEI SV-78.
In the EngeenerMode / connectivity there is no CDS infofmation.
I have tried several methods to reestablish the IMEI but without success.
Both from android 6 and 7 I have used: chamelephone, mtk droid tool, IMEIySN Write, ....
I have tried to win the MPOB_001 file with imei.zip and paste it, its path is: Root / nvdata / md / NVRAM / NVD_IMEI / MPOB_001.
But still not working

SOLVED
With Maui Meta:
https://www.needrom.com/download/maui-meta-3g-ver-7-1444-0-0/
https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-12328.html


----------



## aufaasyari (Sep 3, 2017)

I've done either writing nvram or download to emmc by using sp flashtool. The download or write process done well, but my phone still dead. There was still "Nand flash was not detected" when i read memory back. Please, any idea?

---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




Black Heretic said:


> Hi, I'd like to have suggestions to solve my latest post, I tried with Maui without success (data downloaded, but no visible changes in "about phone" option, SN Write Tool seems to refuse the APDB file I have.
> In addition, I also want to ask you:
> 
> 1. What data or infos are stored in NVRAM precisely? Also, what are the most important ones to restore?
> ...

Click to collapse



NVRAM stores vary of data like your phone hardware calibration data (LCD, TS, Camera, Wifi, etc..) and IMEI. So, it's very important just like hardware driver which make your phone function "alive".


----------



## mhd 12 (Sep 20, 2017)

hey can anyone help me ?  i formatted  the whole flash  using sp flash tool by mistake  and  now i can't download  the rom i used the original rom to restore  it  but everytime it get stuck at 31  %  then show me download error  , plz help


----------



## ToldarkenHansam (May 8, 2013)

Phone: Cherry Mobile Titan (Rebrand of Konka w990/Spice-mi 500/Axioo Picopad GEW)
Processor: MTK6577

Hello guys, this is my first post as I could no longer find any solution on the internet. Hoping some experts could help 

I accidentally formatted the NVRAM of my phone using SP Flash Tool. The new update didn't have the option not to format it. Now my IMEI's are lost. Although it is still possible to restore them using some methods. But none of the methods I have found were permanent. A simple wipe/data factory reset from CWM Recovery removes it instantly. Is there a way I could restore the NVRAM, or at least make the restoration methods permanent?

Thanks in advance guys! 

EDIT: I tried flashing all available ROMs (SP Flash Tool Based / Flashable Zips) but still it shows an invalid IMEI. I also tried restoring a backup of my stock ROM to no avail.


----------



## ChemoXDA (Sep 23, 2017)

Fix IMEI with this
https://www.needrom.com/download/restore-fix-lost-imei-and-serial-numbers-for-all-mtk/


----------



## waw1986 (Jan 9, 2018)

my phone bv8000pro  global version 
procesor mt6757d
so i need nvram.bin file  for my phone
because baseband is unknown

Smartphone is repaired with sp mdt exe and scatter file from original rom


----------



## sCOTTN916 (Jan 31, 2019)

kokabunga said:


> I'm in same case. I accidently damage my nvram ;
> i have a complet backup made with mtkdroid tools (nvram included)
> but sp flash tool doent give option to restore this part? how to restore?

Click to collapse



edit your scatter with notebook++. Navigate your scatter to nvram.bin partition and edit from download false to true. SP flash tool will then give you a nvram option. Forwarned you will still need your nvram image.


----------



## dag++ (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi
I have a similar problem (I posted here
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/imei-information-erased-moto-e4-mt6737-t3903083  )

I need the two files that SN Write needs to fix the IMEI, namely, the BPLGui and the APDB files for  Motorola_Moto_E4_XT1761_MT6737M,
Is there a way to fix the IMEI without these files ?
Where can I get them? They are not here
https://androidmtk.com/download-motorola-stock-rom-for-all-models

thanks


----------



## munky-head (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey,
I have a Teclast M30 (6797) tablet, and after updating manually, I lost my IMEI.

Wasn't able to get any of the of the flashing tools working - even tried flashing just the nvram partition with the flashing tool (making it flashable in the scatter file, and flashing just it). Doesn't work.

At this point, any idea would be appreciated.


----------

